# Where are all the Nazis?



## Gayden_Wren (May 12, 2022)

I  want compensation. 
Twitter promised me literal nazis and incels  but on examination this website seems to be full of middle aged oddities, feminists and the Chris Chan obsessed. 
 Using as many profanities and slurs as possible to appear superficially bigoted  is an unwritten rule, but y’ all liberal at heart (prolife as well).

 Help!


----------



## Russian Bot (May 12, 2022)

Hitler fan right here.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 12, 2022)

Russian Bot said:


> Hitler fan right here.
> 
> View attachment 3273662


OMG! This website is as terrible as I thought, to reddit for sperg time.


----------



## Breadbassket (May 12, 2022)

They are with the Ku Klux Klan.
(Too busy arguing with each other to be relevant.)


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2022)

they're all in A&N talking about how great it is to be white


Spoiler: guess what? 



none of them are white


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 12, 2022)

here, it's me! all the nazis online are actually just my alt accounts, and all the racism on the internet is posted by me personally!


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> none of them are white


Oh thank God, I fucking hate whitey so much. I'm so glad none of them are here on kiwifarms.net


----------



## Your Starter for 10 (May 12, 2022)

They are everywhere.  How can you not see them.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (May 12, 2022)

Twitter has a very romantic view of us, I wish we were the high testosterone conspiracy of troon killing autists that they think we are. We're more of an enclosure of apes flinging other apes shit.


----------



## draggs (May 12, 2022)

Yo whurr all de aryeen wimmen at


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2022)

white people are responsible for every negative thing that has ever happened, historically. 

world war 1? white people
world war 2? white people
korean war? white people


----------



## Skitarii (May 12, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> white people are responsible for every negative thing that has ever happened, historically.
> 
> world war 1? white people
> world war 2? white people
> korean war? white people


Ackshually ww2 was started by the asiatic hordes known as germany and france, but yeah you're spot on about korea


----------



## Null (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Uncle Phil (May 12, 2022)

You don't see them because they're busy planning the next Charlottesville -- ie for all 50 of them to gather from across the country so the media can take some scary pictures of them.

Then the dangerhairs picture swastika-brandishing hordes coming out of the woodwork in every town and oh jeez there's about to be a Kristallnacht right here in Scrotumstroke Nebraska.


----------



## Pruto (May 12, 2022)

Half of the users contained in the Autistic Thunderdome are, not a place I'd recommend you visit.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (May 12, 2022)

I'm Josef Mengele. Wbu?


----------



## SNEED.EXE (May 12, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 12, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> white people are responsible for every negative thing that has ever happened, historically.
> 
> world war 1? white people
> world war 2? white people
> korean war? white people


That time I farted in an elevator and nearly killed a granny? White people.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 12, 2022)

whites are literally hitler


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (May 12, 2022)

Kill all the white people, then we'll be free!


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 12, 2022)

I  want compensation. 
Twitter promised me literal nazis and incels  but on examination this website seems to be full of middle aged oddities, feminists and the Chris Chan obsessed. 
 Using as many profanities and slurs as possible to appear superficially bigoted  is an unwritten rule, but y’ all liberal at heart (prolife as well).

 Help!


----------



## Stoneheart (May 12, 2022)

they are watching us from their moon base...


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 12, 2022)

This is pajeet website now open bob


----------



## Red Hood (May 12, 2022)

Planning their vampire war comeback?


----------



## Kromer Merchant (May 13, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3273911


Who drew this lmao


----------



## General Disarray (May 13, 2022)

@Evo you're being summoned. 

Pls give swastikas in these trying times.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 13, 2022)

In the schizophrenic imaginations of blue check-marks.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 14, 2022)

at the parade


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 14, 2022)

If you have a chatroom of 10 Nazis, 8 of them will be feds, one will be a sperg, and the other will be someone like him.



Spoiler: Behold the champion of the White Race


----------



## Evo (Jun 12, 2022)

Present.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 12, 2022)

I consider myself a National Socialist sympathizer and not really a Nazi. They stopped existing in 1945. All the real Nazis are dead or will be dead very soon. The only thing around today is a bunch of meth addicted retards with swastika tattoos and some autistic mouth breathing socially inept retards online.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 12, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> I consider myself a National Socialist sympathizer and not really a Nazi. They stopped existing in 1945. All the real Nazis are dead or will be dead very soon. The only thing around today is a bunch of meth addicted retards with swastika tattoos and some autistic mouth breathing socially inept retards online.


Actually, you can find non-ironic Nazis in many high paying fields. I was surprised myself to find this out. It requires going down a deep rabbit hole though and even doing that, no matter your thoughts, will get you cancelled.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 12, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> Actually, you can find non-ironic Nazis in many high paying fields. I was surprised myself to find this out. It requires going down a deep rabbit hole though and even doing that, no matter your thoughts, will get you cancelled.


They are just LARPers.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 13, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> They are just LARPers.


That is just massive cope.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 13, 2022)

Go to your local or closest Ukrainian embassy and let them know you want to volunteer for their foreigners battalion.

Make sure to also tell them "Slava Ukraini" otherwise they won't fastrak your spot in their battalion.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 14, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> That is just massive cope.


Nope. LARP fags. That's all they are.


----------



## Evo (Jun 14, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> Nope. LARP fags. That's all they are.


Because they work in high-paying fields and exist as something other than a third-class degenerative piece of white trash? Those days are dying, son - nazis being in 'high-paying fields' and professional jobs is a *good* thing, and something you should welcome, friendo. 

If not, you do you - you are 'just a sympathizer' who states that we all died in 1945 despite the fact the ideology carried on throughout the '50s and you still had survivors of the NSDAP at the time creating organizations and programmes dedicated to helping German veterans of the war survive & promoting national socialist ethos post-war; these details exist and if you want a detailed thesis & lecture on all of this, I'm welcome to give it to you but I have a feeling you're going to retort 'EVERYONE PAST 1945 IS A LARPING FAG BECAUSE THEY'RE NOT IN FULL SS-BROWNS' which just sounds like absolute cope & absolute autism to me. 

Please do not attach an entire ideology to a single, now-retired political uniform - it makes you look fetishistic; ideologies are dynamic and consist of a variety of moral principles that themselves evolve with time & adapt with time - the concepts of 'fascism' and 'national socialism' in the modern-day are indistinguishable from one another in-so-much as both promote a corporatist socioeconomic system and both take the same influences from now-late economic theories like syndicalism. 

I could keep sperging on here but I'm not sure it's gonna teach you anything of merit. *But good luck out there, friendo*.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jun 14, 2022)

Here I am, Meow Kampf my fellow Kitlers.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 14, 2022)

I think I speak for all KF members when I say black people and homosexuals are a delight.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 14, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> I consider myself a National Socialist sympathizer and not really a Nazi. They stopped existing in 1945. All the real Nazis are dead or will be dead very soon. The only thing around today is a bunch of meth addicted retards with swastika tattoos and some autistic mouth breathing socially inept retards online.


Malcolm X met with George Lincoln Rockwell, and they actually got on OK. They did a rally together. They both agreed that beautiful black women should not mix with white devils. I'm finding it hard to find the exact talks right now (they were on youtube ten years ago).


But I remember Malcolm saying he respected them for opening dialogue with him, and that they had a lot of the same aims.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jun 14, 2022)

Evo said:


> Because they work in high-paying fields and exist as something other than a third-class degenerative piece of white trash? Those days are dying, son - nazis being in 'high-paying fields' and professional jobs is a *good* thing, and something you should welcome, friendo.
> 
> If not, you do you - you are 'just a sympathizer' who states that we all died in 1945 despite the fact the ideology carried on throughout the '50s and you still had survivors of the NSDAP at the time creating organizations and programmes dedicated to helping German veterans of the war survive & promoting national socialist ethos post-war; these details exist and if you want a detailed thesis & lecture on all of this, I'm welcome to give it to you but I have a feeling you're going to retort 'EVERYONE PAST 1945 IS A LARPING FAG BECAUSE THEY'RE NOT IN FULL SS-BROWNS' which just sounds like absolute cope & absolute autism to me.
> 
> ...


No. All the real Nazis died in 1945. There might be a few still hiding out somewhere around the world but they will be dead soon. There are no Nazis left anymore. Just LARPing retarded clowns. They are not Nazis, you are not a Nazi. Get over it. 


Stabmaster Arson said:


> Malcolm X met with George Lincoln Rockwell, and they actually got on OK. They did a rally together. They both agreed that beautiful black women should not mix with white devils. I'm finding it hard to find the exact talks right now (they were on youtube ten years ago).
> 
> View attachment 3388397
> But I remember Malcolm saying he respected them for opening dialogue with him, and that they had a lot of the same aims.


It almost like people just want to be left alone. I know that's a really radical idea.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 12, 2022)

I  want compensation. 
Twitter promised me literal nazis and incels  but on examination this website seems to be full of middle aged oddities, feminists and the Chris Chan obsessed. 
 Using as many profanities and slurs as possible to appear superficially bigoted  is an unwritten rule, but y’ all liberal at heart (prolife as well).

 Help!


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 14, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> No. All the real Nazis died in 1945. There might be a few still hiding out somewhere around the world but they will be dead soon. There are no Nazis left anymore. Just LARPing retarded clowns. They are not Nazis, you are not a Nazi. Get over it.


That is massive cope.


----------



## Julius Streicher (Jun 15, 2022)

The jews are our misfortune.


----------



## TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken (Jun 15, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> Malcolm X met with George Lincoln Rockwell, and they actually got on OK. They did a rally together. They both agreed that beautiful black women should not mix with white devils. I'm finding it hard to find the exact talks right now (they were on youtube ten years ago).
> 
> View attachment 3388397
> But I remember Malcolm saying he respected them for opening dialogue with him, and that they had a lot of the same aims.


Muhammad Ali had a meeting with the KKK.
They had the same opinion on  interracial relationships.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAEVt8P9MJc
		


Here he is on a talk show.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqiWFLsgVi4
		


He had a great point about about how blacks should improve their neighborhoods instead of  taking over white neighborhoods.  That is at the beginning and partially cut off.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 15, 2022)

TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken said:


> Muhammad Ali had a meeting with the KKK.
> They had the same opinion on  interracial relationships.
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of white devil's who have Muhammad Ali posters and don't know his views on things is hilarious. I always make sure to let them know that he was against misgenation when I meet them.


----------



## Afinepickle (Jun 15, 2022)

Underground in the center of the earth controlling everyone's brains with their supercomputer.


----------

